# How Close Is She To Foaling? ----> UPDATE PAGE TWO!!



## Little Wolf Ranch (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I am foaling out a mare for a friend of mine as she has no experience with foaling out horses and has no proper housing, equipment, knowledge, etc. and trusts me with her.

The mare's name is "Cami" and is a 12 year old maiden. . .she isn't a Miniature (a Paint Horse in fact) but I thought I would get some help from my trusted friends here at Lil Beginnings anyways! Cami should be due anytime now as she was pasture bred for a week and the mare who was bred the week before had her dun paint filly early morning on 4/7, so Cami should pop any day now.

*CAMI'S SIGNS:*

- VERY moody and aggrivated

- very squishy in her butt and tail head

- sunken in anus

- puffy vagina with dark pink bloody show, I believe

- full, hard-as-rocks udders (not willing to give up any milk though and it seems to hurt for her to have me touch them)

- cow pie poop piles and she poops very often

- still has appetite but eats slow

*CAMI'S PICTURES:*


----------



## FoRebel (Apr 8, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't take my eyes off of her!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm thinking within the next 24 hours. . .what do yall think?

Fiance thinks I just want the baby here ASAP (which I do) but I also think she is very close!


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Apr 8, 2010)

sounds to me like you will be playing with a baby very soon!!! Can't wait to hear... post pix when you get them.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 8, 2010)

The sunken in anus will be there all the time (whether she is pregnant or not); it's called pneumovagina and is not desired as feces can be introduced into the vaginal tract and cause infection (one reason they'll perform a caslicks procedure)

But, disregarding that, yep...looks soon


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Apr 8, 2010)

Actually, her anus was not like that a week ago - this is a major change in her and has happened slowly over the past week. . .I'm a frequent checker LOL!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, then something should be coming out any time then



You'll have to post pics!


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 8, 2010)

I am going to take a wild guess and say either side of midnight tonight. Or you have already had it. Or before sunrise. I agree with the advise to not take your eyes off her.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 8, 2010)

FoRebel said:


> Personally, I wouldn't take my eyes off of her!



What they said!!

Lucy


----------



## Miniv (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, any time!

You might want to gently apply a warm wash cloth to her bag and express a tiny bit of liquid.....if she'll allow you. It will release some pressure for her. Being a maiden, she may get so tender that she'll not want her foal near her udder at first.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Apr 9, 2010)

Well she made it through the night with no foal. . .





Thanks Miniv, I will try that this morning. . .along with some hobbles if need be as she is a very "kicking" type of mare!





I will keep you posted!


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Apr 9, 2010)

It has been our experience when their bags get that full and stay full you are within three days or so of foaling. Happy Foaling!

Dawn


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh I want to see pictures of the whole mare


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Apr 10, 2010)

We are STILL waiting for a foal from this girl....the foal won't be mine but the mare is officially mine as of yesterday!



We have plans to ride her over the summer and fall as well as breed her for a '11 foal!!

I will get some full body pictures of her today. . .she's a bit underweight (my friend couldn't seperate her horses at feeding time) but she weighs 969 lbs. as of right now and we are feeding her for a goal weight of 1200 lbs and giving her extra. . .Strategy says 0.5 per 100 lbs. body weight and we are feeding her 10 lbs. of Strategy per day and 2 lbs. per day of Animax (28% protein supplement) and she is gaining weight nicely!

I am still keeping a watchful eye on her and I have been trying to express milk but still no luck though even the warm wash cloth did no good!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Apr 10, 2010)

[SIZE=36pt]*UPDATE!!*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I just checked Cami's vagina and when I tried to gently open it. . .it "popped" open and you could EASILY see all the way to her cervix and all her her vagina was streaked with deep pink/light red and her vagina was very loose. . .[/SIZE]

what should I take from this experience?

EDITED TO ADD: Overnight she has also developed swelling starting at her udders and halfway up her belly one one side and a quarter up her belly on the other side.


----------



## minimom1 (Apr 10, 2010)

I had to go back and read the origonal post ... I read about how she was underweight at 900 and something pounds and you are trying to bring her up to

1200 and I just about fell off the couch ... I THOUGHT SHE WAS A MINI !!!





Sounds like she will foal very soon, best of luck with her and the baby


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Apr 11, 2010)

STILL NO FOAL!!!

How long could she keep this up? Her udder is about to bust open! Poor girl!


----------



## Kendra (Apr 11, 2010)

Maiden mares, in my experience, tend to bag up sooner than they need to ... it's so hard to predict when they'll actually get around to foaling!



> I just checked Cami's vagina and when I tried to gently open it. . .it "popped" open and you could EASILY see all the way to her cervix and all her her vagina was streaked with deep pink/light red and her vagina was very loose. . .
> what should I take from this experience?


That she's probably a windsucker. Maybe consider Caslicks after she's rebred.



> EDITED TO ADD: Overnight she has also developed swelling starting at her udders and halfway up her belly one one side and a quarter up her belly on the other side.


Ventral edema isn't uncommon in late term mares ... they just need more exercise. If she's turned out during the day, and still has the edema, she might need some handwalking ... just take her for a walk a couple times a day to get her moving and work the fluid out.

Good luck!! I bet it'll be a cutie baby!


----------

